# MDF Strength



## Ringhook (Mar 18, 2008)

If MDF is cut into on its edge does it lose any of its strength? I have 3/4" x 3' square MDF panels with a 2" deep 1/4" high routered groove around the entire panel that are used for slots (for interconnection). Does MDF loose any of its strength when routing it in this fashion? Beyond the obvious thing of removing 2" of material? I have been told that since the MDF panels are glue compressed that when you cut mid sections out it loses its strength at a higher proportion then other material....is this true?


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

If you were to take a pair of pliars and tried to break off a corner of some MDF, you'll see it breaks parallel to the edge. As far as strength after being milled, Naturally your thinest section will be your weakest, and my take on MDF is it's good for applied raised panels on walls, and occasionally the center panel on a set of upper cabinet doors.

I'm seeing a lot of MDF trim going into million dollar houses and it's mind boggling sometimes. For anything structural or load bearing, leave it on the stack and use wood.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

I agree with joesdad. MDF has its uses, but they are limited.


----------

